# ONLY ping possible! (IPv6 related)

## benneque

Hi!

When I came home one hour ago, I had a really strange problem (not had, it's still there!):

knetworkmanager connected wlan0 to my router, as always!

Next I started firefox (using version 4 beta). Typed an URL, pressed enter and then: "Firefox can't find the server at www.google.com."

Tried other URLs, same result! Another browser... can't resolv this and that.

After that I swtiched to terminal: ping www.google.com WORKS! I can ping EVERYTHING!

Then I tried: "emerge --sync":

```
!!! getaddrinfo failed for 'rsync.gentoo.org': [Errno -2] Name or service not known

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.gentoo.org 873: Name or service not known

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(122) [Receiver=3.0.7]

>>> Retrying...

!!! Exhausted addresses for rsync.gentoo.org
```

After a few minutes I found a solution: disabling IPv6 using sysctl...

But that's no real solution, also I can't remember which packages I updated (maybe there's the reason)?!

Hope for HELP!!

----------

## pigeon768

Ensure your DNS server supports IPv6 queries. If your system queries the DNS server for an IPv4 IP as well as an IPv6 IP, most servers will reject the request - you need to find a server that gives you an IPv4 IP and tells you there is no IPv6 IP.

Google's DNS (8.8.8. :Cool:  supports IPv6 queries.

----------

